# Mang đến một phong cách, bố cục trong thiết kế khu vui chơi hoàn hảo nhất



## Goadesign (15 Tháng chín 2021)

Hiện nay, Việt Nam được nhiều tổ chức nghiên cứu thị trường đánh giá là mỏ vàng của các doanh nghiệp bán lẻ và dịch vụ giải trí nhờ lực lượng dân số trẻ cùng với xu hướng tăng lên của mức thu nhập bình quân đầu người.





Trong đó, sản phẩm dịch vụ dành cho trẻ em có thể nói là một trong những thị trường “béo bở” nhất. Và khu vui chơi trẻ em chưa bao giờ là hết “HOT" nếu quí vị biết đầu tư và nắm bắt đầy đủ những điều sau “

1.Nắm bắt được thị trường đầu tư đầy tiềm năng.
2.Kinh nghiệm đầu tư khu vui chơi trẻ em.
3.Lựa chọn địa điểm kinh doanh phù hợp.
4.Định hướng mô hình thiết kế khu vui chơi.
Mô hình khu vui chơi trong nhà
Mô hình khu vui chơi ngoài trời
Mô hình khu vui chơi hướng nghiệp




Tìm kiếm đội ngũ thiết kế – thi công khu vui chơi trẻ em chuyên nghiệp :
Những yếu tố mang đến sự thành công cho khu vui chơi của bạn chính là đội ngũ thiết kế và thi công.

Cách bố trí khu vui chơi, phân khu các trò chơi như thế nào? Và quan trọng là thiết kế khu vui chơi trẻ em sao cho thu hút được các bé và lẫn các vị phụ huynh. Họ chính là những người “thẩm định" trước khi đưa con em mình đến vui chơi giải trí mỗi dịp cuối tuần.





 Nhắc đến các công ty có kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực thiết kế khu vui chơi trẻ em thì không thể không nhắc đến GOADESIGN (MTV) - họ là một đơn vị thiết kế – thi công khu vui chơi hơn 13 năm trong nghề, do đó nhà đầu tư không phải lo về mặt ý tưởng và yên tâm “chọn mặt gửi vàng” để đồng hành cùng quí vị.

Hãy liên Hệ Với GOADESIGN ngay nhé :
Văn phòng :158/56/17 Phạm Văn Chiêu, Phường 9 ,Quận Gò Vấp ,TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Hotline: 0902.548.399 - 0888.548.399
Email : goadesign.info@gmail.com - Goadesign.contact@gmail.com


----------

